

Show HN: Best times & channels to follow up - benfwirtz
http://zeninbox.com/signup

======
tylerwl
Ben, this sounds very useful. Do you have any screenshots of it in action?

~~~
benfwirtz
Thanks Tyler :)

Screenshots and more info will follow soon

